# Catch can mod



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been searching for the link on here but i can't find it! :aargh4: Could someone post the link or tell me the guys name?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=980&highlight=catch

here is one but note it should be modified if riding in mud and water

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5186&highlight=catch

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5101&highlight=catch

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1188&highlight=catch

these where all found by using the search function using key word "catch can"


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

also try crank case vent


----------



## lilphil (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok so did everyone ever agree which way was the best?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

every one agrees that it is best to run it so that the oil is returned back into the sump. there are several different ways and different people have there opinions on the best way.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i was reading about PCV on wikipedia. here's a quote from the page

"Before the invention of crankcase ventilation in 1928, the engine oil seals were designed to withstand this pressure, oil leaking to the road surface was accepted, and the dipstick was screwed in. The hydrocarbon rich gas would then diffuse through the oil in the seals into the atmosphere. Subsequently, it became an emissions requirement as well as a functional necessity that the crankcase have a ventilation system. This must maintain the crankcase at slightly less than atmospheric pressure and recycle the blow-by gas back into the engine intake. However, due to the constant circulation of the oil within the engine, along with the high speed movement of the crankshaft, an oil mist is also passed through the PCV system and into the intake. The oil is then either burned during combustion, or settles along the intake tract, causing a gradual build-up of residue inside the inlet path. For this reason many engine tuners choose to replace the PCV system with an oil catch can and breather filter which vents the blow-by gases directly to atmosphere and retains the oil in a small tank (or returns it to the sump), although this technically fails to meet most engine emission legislation."


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have read countless threads on here and hl. I still don't know the best way to run it! I guess Im going to start tearing down this weekend and figure it out


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i ran mine this way:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5101&highlight=catch
and ran the breather back into its original spot under the air box.
kind of easy to do.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Easiest is one of the valve covers or could tap the rear head


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

pobably gonna do the first one on here with the brass fitting


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

what size fittings are we sopost to run?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

just get one the same size as the fitting on the can. i THINK it was 3/4 but i cant remember?? that sounds big?


----------

